# SSH-Verbindung mit Java?



## _anina (7. Sep 2004)

Hallo, 

ich greife in meinem Programm auf eine Datenbank zu:


```
...
connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);
...
```

Nun möchte ich über eine SSH-Verbindung auf die Datenbank zugreifen, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich vorgehen muss... Wäre super, wenn mit jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## meez (7. Sep 2004)

Willst du SSH oder dioch eher nur eine Verschlüsselung des Streams mit SSL...??


----------



## _anina (7. Sep 2004)

Die Anforderung ist eine verschlüsselte Verbindung, damit die Daten, die über die Verbindung geschickt werden, nicht abgefangen werden können. Es handelt sich um Benutzernamen und Passwörter.... 

Also brauche ich wahrscheinlich eher eine Verschlüsselung des Streams, oder?


----------



## foobar (7. Sep 2004)

Guckst du hier http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/net/ssl/package-summary.html
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javatips/jw-javatip111-p2.html


----------



## Jaraz (7. Sep 2004)

Hi,

ob und wie der JDBC Treiber SSL unterstützt, mußt du in der Doku des Treibers nachschauen.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## _anina (8. Sep 2004)

OK, das werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen... Vielen Dank!


----------

